# Fish bites



## ldw (Aug 30, 2009)

What’s best flavor fish bites for pompano?


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

Sand Flea flavor is pretty popular.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Different days, different favorites. Just about all have worked better than others depending on the day. I just take a wide assortment, along with my flea rake.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Pink Shrimp, white shrimp, pink/white shrimp, electric chicken shrimp and flea flavor are my go to. Order directly from there website they are super fresh with fast shipping!


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Just got my supply a couple weeks ago. I still have a couple packs left from last spring as well. Stored em in the fridge all year and they look just as fresh as the new ones I got.


----------

